# Adjustable circle cutter



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

Has anyone used one of these? It will mainly be used to cut mdf, How deep can it cut? Is it worth it? 

http://www.amazon.com/KING-DO-WAY-A...7612&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=ajustable+hole+saw


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

I thought about getting one of these and then opted to just make a jig for my router. all it cost me was a couple of bolts and some MDF. Nice thing about making a jig is that it can go as big or small as you need. These hole saws didn't go big enough for me and the ones that are at home depot are made to cut sheetrock, not mdf or wood.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

I have one of those but be forwarned your drill press should go down to around 350 RPM's to use it safely. Mine will cut thru about 3/4 inch material. I have used it just a couple times.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used a circle cutter before I bought a full set of hole saws. 
The circle cutters benefit is it's infinitely adjustable. More so than a hole saw. 
The drawback is you need to cut slow and steady. It works best on a heavy drill press. Don't try to use it in a lightweight bench top press or in a hand held drill motor.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

I have 2 of them a light duty and a heavy duty. I use them a lot in making wheels for my toys and models. I think they very useful. I made different cutters to make different designs in my wheels. To me they are a must.


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a router and a homemade circle jig, but I think my router base is to big to cut the small hole I need. I have some hole saws but not the size I need. I keep reading that this tool works best in a drill press, however the current project I am working on I will not be able to fit into my drill press for the location of the hole desired. I might just bit the bullet and buy a hole saw in the size I need. I hate to do that for 40 bucks just to drill 2 holes.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the question would be how many times you could cut a piece of wood with it. I have a similar tool I use to cut sheetrock. I think it would tear up on wood.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

how small are you going? paddle bit small?

If you're only drilling 2 holes, do you really need the $40 version? Might something less expensive do the trick?


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

4 1/2 in hole.


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

nessecity is the mother of all inventions, now I just need a cnc style bit for wood. I whipped up a homemade circle jig for my dremel.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I have this one and use it often enough to justify having it. And it cuts a very smooth hole. 

Seems like I bought it when I had my woodworking business about 30 years ago. 

I also don't typically slow my drill press down but I do clamp the work piece to the table and keep my hands well away from this spinning beast!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice jig!


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

The problem with the jig is the height is not adjustable.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have 2 of these cutters, a single cutter and a dual cutter like you pictured and I don't like either one. I find them dangerous and hard to use. Could be just me but I do not like them. :frown2:


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

SingleCarGarage said:


> Has anyone used one of these? It will mainly be used to cut mdf, How deep can it cut? Is it worth it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/KING-DO-WAY-A...7612&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=ajustable+hole+saw


I have a not-that-cheap cheapo version of this cutter.

The cutters where FUBAR out of the box and I had to spent four hours to re-profile them, re-grind them and re-sharpen them. The ones that came with my cutter were made from cheap untempered steel.

This is a Drill Press only tool in my opinion. Using it with a hand power drill is stupid and dangerous. Yes I tried it and yes, I am stupid enough to try it.  It nearly broken the cutter and nearly burned my drill. Yes, I was at a low speed and high torgue.

If there are any expensive and good quality cutters out there, then go for it, but I do prefer hole-saws and I would really suggest to invest into hole-saws instead.

It can cut as deep as the shortest cuter.
Never made it through MDF (stupid power drill experiment ) but is seem to produce decent holes. Of course, the exit side will be trashed without backing or without drilling from both sides.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Definitely not for a hand drill.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

tvman44 said:


> Definitely not for a hand drill.


Absolutely!!!
My moto should be: "I make stupid thing so you don't have to". 

Hole Saws however can be used with hand powered or electric powered drills, with far better results.

Also, my Drill Press goes as low as 500 RPM which is too fast for the cutter that I have.


----------

